# Printing with no white outlines



## jasonceltic (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello, we are currently considering purchasing a Roland BN-20 small desktop versacamm, but need to make sure It does the job we need it to do.

Basically we have a customer who wants a design to heat press onto the back of hi-vis vests. Now the design is very complex is some areas (See link below), so we are physically unable to weed it on the vinyl cutter we currently have. The other isssue we have is that the company does not want to have any visible white around these complex areas so I can't just create a simple cut line around it.

The only way I can see of achieving this print (Without screen or DTG printing) would be to print onto clear garment vinyl, which would allow me to make some simple cut lines around the detailed footprints on the design but not being visible on the final print.

I hope this is clear on what we need to achieve, Ive attached a link to an image of the design along side an image of how it needs to look on a hi-vis material.

If you have any further advice on how we could achieve this it would be much appreciated.

Regards

http://i.imgur.com/QMwyC6g.jpg


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

I would think screen printed(or screen printed transfers) would be the best way to go with this.


----------



## jasonceltic (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the help.

The company old supplier gave us a sample garment with a print on, and it had visible cut lines around it, but as if it was printed on something clear, then cut out. Ive linked an image to show you what i mean:

http://i.imgur.com/PwwYySM.jpg

Would this be a screen print transfer?


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

This is a printed transfer(this was the first image that showed up...I don't know this company or anything)
Discovery Lancer Group International | Plastisol Heat Transfer Paper (for Screen Printing)
It's basically printed onto a release paper...then heat transferred to the garment. You can store them for later use also.


----------



## BlaNkTshirt (Jan 20, 2015)

redesign the picture to eliminate white , and use print and cut machine ..


----------



## Jinxter (Nov 5, 2012)

jasonceltic said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> The company old supplier gave us a sample garment with a print on, and it had visible cut lines around it, but as if it was printed on something clear, then cut out. Ive linked an image to show you what i mean:
> 
> ...


The image you posted is done as you suggest on a 'print & cut' machine like the BN-20.


----------



## StayG0LD (Jul 22, 2010)

Screen printing...


----------

